# Noalox



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> I remember someone posting here before that said you should put some Noalox on aluminum buses before putting the breakers in. I was just looking at a spec sheet for a C-H loadcenter and it said "do not use lubricant of any kind on either bus or breaker stabs". Noalox wouldn't be considered any kind of lubricant would it? I know what it's purpose is and I wouldn't consider it a lubricant. What do you think?


 
There's graphite in it, it's a lubricant.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it..


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it..


Worry about it which way, don't need it on the AL bus, or don't worry if I use it? I've never used it on an AL bus but I remember someone saying it would help with problems that arise from the AL buses.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> Worry about it which way, don't need it on the AL bus, or don't worry if I use it? I've never used it on an AL bus but I remember someone saying it would help with problems that arise from the AL buses.


If you don't put no-lox or some form of lubricant on a GE THOQ breaker you stand a good chance of folding the clips on the breaker.

Don't know why they haven't figured this out yet.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> Worry about it which way, don't need it on the AL bus, or don't worry if I use it? I've never used it on an AL bus but I remember someone saying it would help with problems that arise from the AL buses.


I'd worry about it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Some brands remain semi liquid for years and years, and some dry out fast and form a crust which apparently is a bit on the resistive side. I have come across a bunch of burnt bus tabs that had all the earmarks of brand #2 on what was left of them.


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

I worked an older QO panel today that had some dabs of brown goo on the busing. Looked to be factory by how uniform it was - but not something I do or will practice myself. The power company guys i know disdain the stuff - say it's worthless or worse (but what do they know?).


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The only thing that belongs on panel buses is metal. 

Some people also mistakenly believe that some buses are aluminium, but they're often really tin plated copper.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> If you don't put no-lox or some form of lubricant on a GE THOQ breaker you stand a good chance of folding the clips on the breaker.
> 
> Don't know why they haven't figured this out yet.


That fact alone should tell you something about using those breakers. As in, don't use them. :whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> The only thing that belongs on panel buses is metal.
> 
> Some people also mistakenly believe that some buses are aluminium, but they're often really tin plated copper.


Lots of stab breakers have a factory-installed glob of goop in the breaker jaws.

I wouldn't install my own glob of goop in there though.

Besides, Noalox sucks balls, it gets all gummy and sticky and crap. I use Ilsco De-Ox for aluminum terminations and stuff (conductors, not breakers)


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Lots of stab breakers have a factory-installed glob of goop in the breaker jaws.
> 
> I wouldn't install my own glob of goop in there though.
> 
> Besides, Noalox sucks balls, it gets all gummy and sticky and crap. I use Ilsco De-Ox for aluminum terminations and stuff (conductors, not breakers)


I'm with you on noalox sucking. This is what I use. Looks similar to the Ilsco De-Ox.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Lots of stab breakers have a factory-installed glob of goop in the breaker jaws.


Yeah, dielectric grease, specially tested and formulated for this purpose. I know Square D offers it as a catalog item in small tubes. If it's a plug-on breaker, it's likely part number PJC-7201. Not some voodoo recipe that some electrician thinks is a good idea. You start putting conductive compounds on breaker stabs and you might have a good start of future phase to phase faults. 

Straight from a Square D tech bulletin:

_One final caution. Electrical contacts should not be lubricated with metalfilled lubricants. Many metal-filled lubricants can accelerate corrosion, create conductive paths and eventually cause failure. _


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> That fact alone should tell you something about using those breakers. As in, don't use them. :whistling2:


Never had a problem using Ilsco lube, similar to what SQ D uses


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Never had a problem using Ilsco lube, similar to what SQ D uses


I'm here to tell you that it's not at all similar.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> I remember someone posting here before that said you should put some Noalox on aluminum buses before putting the breakers in. I was just looking at a spec sheet for a C-H loadcenter and it said "do not use lubricant of any kind on either bus or breaker stabs". Noalox wouldn't be considered any kind of lubricant would it? I know what it's purpose is and I wouldn't consider it a lubricant. What do you think?


As I recall, the idea was shot down almost immediately. I guess you didn't read the rest of the post at the time. I was, I mean the the poster that you read that from, was very embarrassed to give such incorrect advice. :whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

And what does this have to do with anything?



RobRoy said:


> I'd worry about it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

brian john said:


> And what does this have to do with anything?


 
I agree, I've never seen the power company lubricate those stabs.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

I also think noalox is garbage I use Hubbells version (its yellow)


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> That fact alone should tell you something about using those breakers. As in, don't use them. :whistling2:


I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

brian john said:


> And what does this have to do with anything?


It has nothing to do with this thread. Just wanted to post the pic I guess:whistling2:


----------



## Stab&Shoot (Aug 23, 2011)

I have never applied a lube of any type to a bus or breaker of any kind.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> That fact alone should tell you something about using those breakers. As in, don't use them. :whistling2:


I'm currently switching over to C-H simply because the distributor I like to use does not stock GE. But, when I started having problems plugging in THQL breakers I started putting a small dab of Ilsco De-Ox on the breakers after thousands of breakers I've never had another GE problem.

Your post got me looking into Electric Joint Compounds and I stumbled onto an interesting EPRI report for nuclear power plants in the US: 
http://www.scribd.com/marathonjohnb /d/47563535-EPRI-Electrical-Connector-Guidelines

They discuss the different properties (and cautions) of each type and what connections they should be used on but don't specificaly mention breakers. 

Just for grins I meggered a 1/4" dab of De-ox and also another anti-oxidant called F4P (which looks like it has some graphite) both showed >999 M at 1000V

I know altering any Listed product voids the warranty and shifts any liability to me but will have to continue to use De-Ox, until my stock of GE breakers runs out, or they sell a 2oz tube of EJC, like SQ D does. 

I will not apply anything to the C-H breakers when installing them , since they seem to do fine dry.

Thanks for the heads up:thumbsup:


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> I'm currently switching over to C-H simply because the distributor I like to use does not stock GE. But, when I started having problems plugging in THQL breakers I started putting a small dab of Ilsco De-Ox on the breakers after thousands of breakers I've never had another GE problem.
> 
> :


The 80's called and they want their ge breakers back


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

19kilosparky984 said:


> The 80's called and they want their ge breakers back


Actually these breakers are less than a month old, 80"s?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

RobRoy said:


> I'd worry about it.


Don't care about the meter..what about the bike in the pic?  And why is it in your living room?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

> _One final caution. Electrical contacts should not be lubricated with metalfilled lubricants. Many metal-filled lubricants can accelerate corrosion, create conductive paths and eventually cause failure. _


I would imagine because dissimilar metals oxidize when they come into contact with each other?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Don't care about the meter..what about the bike in the pic?  And why is it in your living room?


That's my Ducati monster. 
A man is not aloud to have black leather couches in his garage? Aka "man cave":whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

RobRoy said:


> That's my Ducati monster.
> A man is not aloud to have black leather couches in his garage? Aka "man cave":whistling2::thumbup:


As for the couch, that explains it. Man cave..cool. Do you have a full-on surround sound and big screen? 

As for the bike...I'm in love (with the bike, not you, lol. ) I have always wanted a Ducati....maybe someday soon I hope.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Little-Lectric said:


> I remember someone posting here before that said you should put some Noalox on aluminum buses before putting the breakers in. I was just looking at a spec sheet for a C-H loadcenter and it said "do not use lubricant of any kind on either bus or breaker stabs". Noalox wouldn't be considered any kind of lubricant would it? I know what it's purpose is and I wouldn't consider it a lubricant. What do you think?





Little-Lectric said:


> Worry about it which way, don't need it on the AL bus, or don't worry if I use it? I've never used it on an AL bus but I remember someone saying it would help with problems that arise from the AL buses.


Thats not an Aluminum bus. Its silver plated copper.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

mxslick said:


> As for the couch, that explains it. Man cave..cool. Do you have a full-on surround sound and big screen?
> 
> As for the bike...I'm in love (with the bike, not you, lol. ) I have always wanted a Ducati....maybe someday soon I hope.


She's a lot of fun to ride. Not so fun to work on

I've got a nice living room for the surround sound and big screen. :thumbup:

Here's my new toy. I've always wanted a Schwinn!


----------

